# Deadline Tomorrow! Rescue Shelter Marketing Comp!



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Just found this! Could help some needy seniors/special needs pets. 

http://www.maddiesfund.org/press/press_releases_08_04_08.html
ANNOUNCING: MADDIE'S MARKETING COMPETITION 2008
$300,000 for winning entries
(Alameda, CA – August 2008) Maddie's Fund and Petfinder.com are holding another $300,000 marketing competition for Petfinder.com member shelters and rescues.

Animal organizations that have created successful strategies to find homes for hard to place dogs and cats are urged to apply. "Hard to place" includes elderly, blind, deaf, disfigured, black, shy, or plain pets, or cats and dogs that require in-home medical or behavioral care. 

We're looking for quantifiable measures of success, including percent and total numbers of hard-to-place animals adopted. 
Winners will receive $500 - $25,000 each. Last year, more than 100 organizations received cash awards. 

Entries must not exceed two electronic double-spaced pages. Documentation may be of any length, but please limit collateral materials to five items. 

Submissions must be received by October 31, 2008. Award winners will be announced in February, 2009. 

A copy of the organization's IRS Determination letter and the name of the Executive Director or Board President must also be included. 
Send e-mail entries to: [email protected] 

Subject line: Marketing Competition 
Collateral materials can be e-mailed or sent separately to this address: 

Marketing Competition

Maddie's Fund

2223 Santa Clara, Suite B

Alameda, CA 94501


----------

